# If you want custom rods made!!!!



## Yaker88 (Jun 26, 2009)

Hey guys, I just had some rods built by Mickey O'Reilly & man I tell you, they are awsome! I've had custom rods built before but Mickey was way easier to work with than the other builders I've delt with. He is a charter captain so he understood what I was wanting to do with the rods & he listened to details on colors & designs I wanted. The best part was he had great prices compared to everybody else.

I just wanted to give a shout out to Mickey for the great work he did for me. Thanks man!

Sorry for the crappy cell phone pics.....they don't do the rods justice at all!!!


----------



## feelin' wright (Oct 7, 2007)

Those are some good looking rods.


----------



## Yaker88 (Jun 26, 2009)

Thanks man, yea he really did a great job with them. I'm just waiting on my reels & line to come in so I can hit the water with them!


----------



## Captain Mickey O'Reilly (Dec 18, 2008)

Thanks for the compliments, JR, I was a pleasure building them for you! Now get your dang reels on em and go catch some fish!


----------

